# Illinois Open 2008?



## McWizzle94 (Jul 23, 2008)

I've been waiting to go to a competition for a while now, and there hasn't been any here since I started cubing. I want to try to start one in Naperville. For those who don't know, Naperville is about an hour west of Chicago. It's the 3rd best place to live in the nation . anyway, I want to know if there is anyone else in this area that wants to help. I can't do this alone, because I have never been to a competition and don't really know exactly how things work. If there is anyone interested in helping out, let me know. Peace out!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 24, 2008)

it would probably be 1000 times easier if you just did it in chicago. there are more choices for venues, and the hotels and public transportation would make it easier for competitors.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 24, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> it would probably be 1000 times easier if you just did it in chicago. there are more choices for venues, and the hotels and public transportation would make it easier for competitors.



It doesn't matter if there are more choices for venues, you just need to find one that's affordable. CTA trains do run from Chicago to Naperville, and I'm guessing that hotels in Naperville are probably cheaper than in Chicago.

I'm a WCA delegate, and I've run two competitions and have timers and displays. So I could help out if you need it.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 24, 2008)

is there anyone in the area that could help? i haven't been to a comp before so i need some help finding a venue and stuff


----------



## xspamx (Jul 24, 2008)

Bryan is from Minnesota and said he could help out..


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 24, 2008)

xspamx said:


> Bryan is from Minnesota and said he could help out..



yea but minnesota is kinda far so he probably doesn't know that much about the area


----------



## Bryan (Jul 24, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> xspamx said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan is from Minnesota and said he could help out..
> ...



So, you want to organize a competition in your hometown, but you want someone else to find you the venue? :confused:

You may want to list what things you're looking for help with, or at least what you're providing. I know some cubers from Chicago.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 24, 2008)

after looking more into this, i think it will be difficult to organize a competition. I think I'm gonna hold off the comp until im a little bit older ( i am only 13 so its kinda really hard)


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2008)

what does age have to do with it..? I don't see a problem organising one. (or co-organising)


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah maybe get your dad or another cuber thats oder that lives near you to help you to organize it.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 24, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> after looking more into this, i think it will be difficult to organize a competition. I think I'm gonna hold off the comp until im a little bit older ( i am only 13 so its kinda really hard)



Yea, that is a bit young..
Wait till your 13 and 1/2!
Thats when I started to organize mine.


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 24, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> after looking more into this, i think it will be difficult to organize a competition. I think I'm gonna hold off the comp until im a little bit older ( i am only 13 so its kinda really hard)



Dude I can help, I live in Kansas City. I know I am far away, but I don't want to loose the chance for a midwest comp.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 24, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Yeah maybe get your dad or another cuber thats oder that lives near you to help you to organize it.



I already talked to my dad, and he helped a little, but there is not really any cuber near here that i know of that can help. Also, I haven't been to any competitions at all so I really don't have any idea of how stuff works at a comp.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 25, 2008)

another thing you could do is email bob burton with your questions regarding organizing a competition, he is very experienced with that


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 25, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> another thing you could do is email bob burton with your questions regarding organizing a competition, he is very experienced with that



thats a good idea, but i think im still gonna hold off organizing a comp for now. I might try again later though. however, i do want to thank all of you for your help and suggestions and stuff


----------



## Bryan (Jul 25, 2008)

http://www.visitnaperville.com/newsite/Features/conference.php
http://www.visitnaperville.com/newsite/Features/meetingplanners.php

It looks like the Naperville Visitor Bureau might assist you in finding a venue. 

If you or your dad has questions, I can answer them.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bryan said:


> http://www.visitnaperville.com/newsite/Features/conference.php
> http://www.visitnaperville.com/newsite/Features/meetingplanners.php
> 
> It looks like the Naperville Visitor Bureau might assist you in finding a venue.
> ...



i really appreciate your help, but i think i should at least go to one competition before i start my own.


----------



## cmv0116 (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is a guide to holding you rown competition:
http://cubewhiz.com/competition.html


----------



## xspamx (Jul 25, 2008)

King Koopa said:


> Dude I can help, I live in Kansas City. I know I am far away, but I don't want to loose the chance for a midwest comp.



The More Midwest Competitions The Better!!


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 25, 2008)

xspamx said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > Dude I can help, I live in Kansas City. I know I am far away, but I don't want to loose the chance for a midwest comp.
> ...



Agreed, and I don't feel that it's fair that the east and west coast get more comps


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 25, 2008)

King Koopa said:


> xspamx said:
> 
> 
> > King Koopa said:
> ...



agreed some more.
@kingkoopa: did you know that you can take the megabus from KC to chicago for only $1 each way if you book 6 weeks in advance!

and this comp should be during the summer, or during winter/spring break that way i will be in KC and can get there easily. it will also give you lots of time to organize it.

KC cubers ftw


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 25, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > xspamx said:
> ...



thats kinda what i was thinking. next year in spring, i could plan it, and then have the comp in the summer. what do you guys think?


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 25, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > King Koopa said:
> ...



Yeah, but I would still want one in the fall too. I may have to organize that one myself.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 25, 2008)

King Koopa said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



the thing is a lotta people have school and stuff, and i dont want people to miss the comp because they have school. 

btw, if you organize your own in Kansas City, I might have a chance at going. i can't say for sure but i can try.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 25, 2008)

I might be able to go to one in St Louis, or in Illionois, I think KC is a little far for me


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 25, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> I might be able to go to one in St Louis, or in Illionois, I think KC is a little far for me



yea i think so too. i just checked but KC is on the opposite edge of MO. St. louis might be okay but i still don't know


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 25, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > I might be able to go to one in St Louis, or in Illionois, I think KC is a little far for me
> ...



I would be will to help host a comp in st louis


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 25, 2008)

King Koopa said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > philkt731 said:
> ...



me too. i just asked my parents and i have a chance of going if there is one in St. louis.

btw, does King Koopa = KingKoopa015 = Waris?


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 26, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > McWizzle94 said:
> ...



yes, just click on the youtube icon or my wca profile


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 26, 2008)

King Koopa said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > King Koopa said:
> ...



Waris, why don't you ever post here.
ALso Waris, I am hosting a competition in November 22.
Could you come?
Here for details.


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 26, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > McWizzle94 said:
> ...


----------



## xspamx (Jul 26, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> the thing is a lotta people have school and stuff, and i dont want people to miss the comp because they have school.



the competition would be set on a saturday (unless you are crazy) and i am pretty sure you don't have school on saturdays.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 26, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > I might be able to go to one in St Louis, or in Illionois, I think KC is a little far for me
> ...



seriously guys. megabus. it runs from KC to chicago, through St Louis. if you book a few weeks out, its only a few bucks. its really the greatest thing ever.

Mcwizzle i can understand that your parents might not want you going that far away since youre only 13. but if they are coming with you then you should take the megabus, you parents will be glad they dont have to pay for gas.

and Phil, you went to minnesota! surely KC is closer than Rochester? and if i am in town whenever Waris decides to host it, i can find a place for you to stay for free. plus transportation to/from comp etc. just for you. special one time offer. but only if i'm in town during the comp. so waris, have it during summer. please?


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 26, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > philkt731 said:
> ...



well the thing is that i am in virginia right now, so i can't do anything with until i get back. there are three major things we need for a comp: 1. delegate. 2. venue. 3. timers
now usually the delegate has the timers(at least i think so). we need a delegate with enough timers, and the only one close enough if Byran, which i think that st louis may be to far for him. the other midwest delegate has only one timer, which is not enough...


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 26, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> and Phil, you went to michigan! surely KC is closer than Rochester? and if i am in town whenever Waris decides to host it, i can find a place for you to stay for free. plus transportation to/from comp etc. just for you. special one time offer. but only if i'm in town during the comp. so waris, have it during summer. please?


Haha it was Minnesota! I only went there because we know a lot of people up there. KC is about 8-9 hrs, MN is aout 9-9.5 hrs


----------



## Bryan (Jul 26, 2008)

OK, just some clarifications for people.

The WCA delegates in the Midwest and myself and Jim Mertens. (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/316) Now, perhaps there's a possibility of someone being able to be a new delegate, but this is who it is currently. 

Competitions must be announced preferably one month in advanced. Any options of having a competition in the summer are getting shorter and shorter.

I know that everyone would really like to have the competition in their hometown. If you want that, then you need step up and do it. If you have the expectation that you can organize a competition for $0, that's fairly unreasonable. I've spent a few hundred dollars on the competitions I've run. Now, some of those expenses make things "free" for the next competition I run (like timers and displays), but some other expenses are one-time (like cost of printing all the stuff, batteries) and I also deal with some unexpected costs (like my stopwatches going missing).

Bob Burton told me that he's decided to always just ask for his travel expenses to be paid, because of the work that he does as a delegate is substantial, plus he's bring a lot of equipment that's needed, it's worth it. As much as I would like to spend a bunch of money to run competitions for others, I already do that once a year.  Depending on the location, I might know someone and I can crash at their place, but that's really location dependent.

Now, the costs don't have to be absorbed by a single person. If a few people can chip in more than the typical registration, then things can work out better. Yes, registration fees can cover some expenses, but you need to remember that the Midwest competitions are usually smaller, so you're not going to bring in that much money in registration fees.

While stating "If you have it, I'll help judge", is helpful, you need to have someone step up to the role of getting those critical things (venue, funds, enough officials) for the competition if it's going to become a reality.


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 26, 2008)

Bryan said:


> OK, just some clarifications for people.
> 
> The WCA delegates in the Midwest and myself and Jim Mertens. (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/316) Now, perhaps there's a possibility of someone being able to be a new delegate, but this is who it is currently.
> 
> ...



how many timers dies jim mertens have? and also who do you have to talk to to be a delegate, because i was talking to ryan partrcio about comps and he said i should talk to tyson about begin a delegate


----------



## Bryan (Jul 26, 2008)

King Koopa said:


> how many timers dies jim mertens have? and also who do you have to talk to to be a delegate, because i was talking to ryan partrcio about comps and he said i should talk to tyson about begin a delegate



Not sure how many Jim has. If you want to be a delegate, then talk to Tyson and Ron. I have no idea what their requirements are.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 26, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > philkt731 said:
> ...



I think that megabus idea could work. I just gotta talk to my parents and they probably will be okay with it. So Waris, when do you plan on hosting the comp?


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 26, 2008)

Bryan said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > how many timers dies jim mertens have? and also who do you have to talk to to be a delegate, because i was talking to ryan partrcio about comps and he said i should talk to tyson about begin a delegate
> ...



how did you become a delegate


----------



## Ron (Aug 6, 2008)

The requirements for a WCA delegate are:
a) must have a recommendation from an existing WCA delegate
b) must know the WCA regulations by heart
c) must be a strong person, who can convince competitors and officials to follow the WCA regulations
d) must be very trustworthy, beyond any doubts
e) must feel very responsible for the duty


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 7, 2008)

Ron said:


> The requirements for a WCA delegate are:
> a) must have a recommendation from an existing WCA delegate
> b) must know the WCA regulations by heart
> c) must be a strong person, who can convince competitors and officials to follow the WCA regulations
> ...



So age doesn't matter, right?


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 7, 2008)

King Koopa said:


> how many timers dies jim mertens have?



I currently have 5 displays, however they belong to Cornell's Cubing club. I will be returning them sometime in September or October.


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 7, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > how many timers dies jim mertens have?
> ...



You want to host a comp with me in missouri?


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd be happy to help with the competition, schedule permitting (what happened to Illinois?). I would be willing to help organize, but would not be willing to be the primary organizer.

I know there are a few cubers in St. Louis too... Joy Wang is one of them, she helped start Chattahooche's cubing club and organized their first tournament.

Chances are however that I won't be able to provide displays, as Cornell will want them back by the end of September.


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 7, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> I'd be happy to help with the competition, schedule permitting (what happened to Illinois?). I would be willing to help organize, but would not be willing to be the primary organizer.
> 
> I know there are a few cubers in St. Louis too... Joy Wang is one of them, she helped start Chattahooche's cubing club and organized their first tournament.
> 
> Chances are however that I won't be able to provide displays, as Cornell will want them back by the end of September.


So say we get it done before the end of sept. Could you be the delegate, because I'm pretty sure I can get a venue, judges, scramblers, etc..


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't promise anything... Joe Neheisel is planning a competitioin in Sept as well. I need to wait to hear the date on that competition (if it comes through) before I can say whether I can or not.


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 8, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> I can't promise anything... Joe Neheisel is planning a competitioin in Sept as well. I need to wait to hear the date on that competition (if it comes through) before I can say whether I can or not.



where is that gonna be?


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 8, 2008)

Youngstown, OH


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 9, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> Youngstown, OH



well if you don't do that comp, talk to me


----------

